# what to do if you have a free saturday :)



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

http://www.third-st.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=1264686


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

That looks very nice AJ. I think that I may have to try the hand grinder instead of the wood rasp. Seems like it will save a lot of time. However like you mentioned the shaping is the best part of the whole project.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

yes, the grinder is a very neat way to shape stuff. kind of like carving with a chainsaw..  But not quite as rough....

Some day some of us have to get together for a weekend and do some building together. My shop is big enough... anyone care to drive up to Kirkland Lake for a weekend of sharing ideas and guitar building techniques?? 

AJC


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

you know what i did on saturday, i slept off my hangover...


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

ajcoholic said:


> Some day some of us have to get together for a weekend and do some building together. My shop is big enough... anyone care to drive up to Kirkland Lake for a weekend of sharing ideas and guitar building techniques??
> 
> AJC


Jeez, AJ, wish I didn't live on the other side of the country! I'd be all over that! LOL!
-Mikey


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

ajcoholic said:


> yes, the grinder is a very neat way to shape stuff. kind of like carving with a chainsaw..  But not quite as rough....
> 
> Some day some of us have to get together for a weekend and do some building together. My shop is big enough... anyone care to drive up to Kirkland Lake for a weekend of sharing ideas and guitar building techniques??
> 
> AJC


I think that I could manage that. However my work schedule is pretty unstable right now. I've been away from home for six weeks now and I come home on Friday. I will only be home for four days and then I'm off again. I think that things might settle down in the later part of Sept. Perhaps when I am home for a bit I will take an extended weekend and drive up. We can discuss it when I have a better idea of what's going on with my work schedule.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Hey that would be better for me too (the fall) as we are in our super busy time of the year right now work wise. This will be my last guitar for a while I think... I have enough furniture orders to keep my shop hopping untill the fall and many jobs are on tight deadlines (quite a bit of work for schools and the local college, and kitchens, etc) so I will more than likely start having to work extra time.

But lets keep it in mind for the future. It would be cool to get a few guys together and have some fun!

AJC


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

ajcoholic said:


> Hey that would be better for me too (the fall) as we are in our super busy time of the year right now work wise. This will be my last guitar for a while I think... I have enough furniture orders to keep my shop hopping untill the fall and many jobs are on tight deadlines (quite a bit of work for schools and the local college, and kitchens, etc) so I will more than likely start having to work extra time.
> 
> But lets keep it in mind for the future. It would be cool to get a few guys together and have some fun!
> 
> AJC


Sounds good.:rockon2:


----------



## sw686blue (Apr 15, 2006)

Count me in!

Nick


----------



## sw686blue (Apr 15, 2006)

AJC,

Let us know if you are serious about hosting something like this. It wood be awesome.

Nick


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Of course I am serious... getting 2, 3 or 4 (or maybe 5 or 6?) guys together for a weekend would be fun. My shop is big enough to have that number of guys working on something and we can chat, share ideas and maybe go out to catch a local band.

Later in the fall would be perfect. But we all need to have something planned to work on.

Unfortunately I have a small house and I couldnt put up all the guys. But there is a comfort inn and a best western here in town.

Who ever is serious, lets talk and plan something for when the weather gets shitty again... late fall, early winter.

AJC


----------



## sw686blue (Apr 15, 2006)

Late fall would be perfect for me. I've already started on a PRS guitar. I also plan to build a Hamer Sunburst.

Man, this would be so cool!

Nick


----------

